# Which Nipples for Multi-kid Bucket feeder?



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I am going to start using a bucket to feed the kids. I was wondering what nipples you would recommend? Here are a couple I've found:
 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=7807538c-ac5f-46a5-8066-f531ba69062d&ccd=IFF003&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&mr:referralID=5d276d16-9c74-11e2-9389-001b2166c62d

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=9fa5050b-8ae1-4804-aaca-9dbcfd3782dd&ccd=IFF003&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&mr:referralID=5296fe6d-9c74-11e2-a969-001b2166c2c0
 
They both say they need the adapter which is here:
 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8bfb5abc-9d80-4c8c-a0bf-9b14011d15b1
 
Is that correct? I think I have one nipple similar to the first one and it seems pretty thin, so I was leaning towards getting the red one. Has anyone used these? Any tips for setting up a bucket milk feeder?

Thank you.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the gray lambar nipples that fit through the 1/2 in hole drilled in the bucket with the plastic tubing attached. Hoeggers, Caprine supply and I would imagine other goat places sell them. 
http://www.caprinesupply.com/caprine-nipples.html

I buy the tubing from our local Ace Hardware. I use buckets that my husband brings home from school since he does a lot of athletic laundry that contained detergent. Same bucket that my original lamber that I bought was made out of in fact.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I personally like the soft Rhinehardt tan nipples. They feel much more like a teat does and my youngest babies figure them out pretty easy without having to work so hard.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Those nipples you posted are really small; smaller than you might think. I could never get a kid to take them well. And the Rhinehart nipples are too soft, IMO. I've had both.

I really like the grey nipples that LaNell mentioned. Just drill a whole in a any bucket, pull the nipple through, and add tubing. I also fits on a soda bottle so it is an easy transition from bottle to lambar.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm glad I asked. That's exactly what I was looking for, I didn't want to use the adapters if I didn't have to. Thanks again.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

If I have a real weak newborn I will use the soft lamb nipples but transfer them over to the lambar nipples then to the lambar. I only buy one soft nipple a year. The lambar nipples are so much easier to put on a pop bottle than the soft nipples too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I just ordered more of the gray lambar nipples from Jefferslivestock.com. If you order ten, I think they were 1.85 or so. Just search lambar on their site. It comes up with the whole set up, the replacement nipples and the replacement tubing. I buy my tubing by the foot at Carter's Lumber. 

Hole size is 5/8"s and tubing is 3/8" OD and 1/4" ID.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I use the soft nipples that Lori mentioned, but they aren't that great for the older kids cuz they start chewing on them. They are great great great for newborns or kids that you pull off a doe, though! If you take the ring off the pop bottle that goes below the lid, and push the nipples all the way down, they don't pop off like they do if you leave the rings on.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I know the lambar nipples say 5/8" holes but I use 1/2" and they work fine. Tighter perhaps. Cause that is the size drill bit I had. 
Nancy - I finally figured out about cutting off the plastic ring off the Coke bottles from the twist off caps this year. I am SLOW.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks again for the help. I ordered the nipples from Caprine Supply and picked up the tubing from the local hardware store. It's working great and it's much much faster than the bottles. A couple of the kids had trouble sucking properly with the new nipples, but they caught on quick enough. I just introduce kid 6 and 7 to the bucket this morning and they took to it easily as they've only been on the bottle for a few days.


----------

